# Is this flipping word offensive?



## .   1

Dear Forer@s,
Is this flipping word offensive?

Is flipping an offensive word?

.,,


----------



## la reine victoria

. said:


> Dear Forer@s,
> Is this flipping word offensive?
> 
> Is flipping an offensive word?
> 
> .,,


 
Hi .,,

Not flipping likely!

LRV


----------



## Greenvampirekilts

Flipping is a kind of "replacement word" used in place of an offensive word. One can use it to vent his feelings and not offend anyone else in the process.


----------



## AngelEyes

Hi .,,

It's a mild form of the F-word.

Like *freakin'* and *frickin'* here in the US. (freaking & fricking)

I would only be annoyed or insulted by someone saying that to me if it were said during a very heated argument, and probably not even then. 

The original F-word would most likely be used then, anyway.


*AngelEyes*


----------



## mickgreen58

Yes.

If you were to use "flipping", at least where I am from (Dallas, Texas), it would be very offensive.

But the situation would probably be tense anyway, for someone to be using "flipping".

- Mike G.


----------



## dhunterp

Mickgreen,

And only 200 miles away, at my home in Shreveport, I would never consider that offensive.


----------



## chat9998

I think there may be a wide variety of answers on this.  I hardly hear "flipping" where I am from.  Usually "freaking" or "fricking" are the choices people make.  Considering what they all represent (and very closely resemble), I find them all relatively offensive, but I think the general feel is that they are not entirely offensive, because they use them on TV all the time (Elliot says "Frick" on _Scrubs_ probably an average of every episode.  )


----------



## jet'aime!

No it isn't. But people often add it to the beginning of another word to emphasise it, which is meant to be offensive but isn't.


----------



## mickgreen58

dhunterp said:


> Mickgreen,
> 
> And only 200 miles away, at my home in Shreveport, I would never consider that offensive.


 
Small world .

Really it is all about context, even though I struggle to find a situation where the person who it is "said to" wouldn't get offended. When that word is being tossed around, it is normally done with an aggresive tone and the person who it is directed at will almost always respond with an equally aggressive tone.

If you came up to someone and say, "Hey, what is your flipping problem", I just have to think the response is going to be extremely negative (at least my answer would be).

But everyone is different.

- Mike G.


----------



## cuchuflete

Maybe.  A rotund, emphatic maybe, with a touch of perhaps sauce for good measure.  Perchance.

In my experience it is not an offensive word.  It is used as an intensifier before other descriptions, and
when applied directly to a noun, it shows distaste for whatever the noun may be.

"I am sick of eating flipping flapjacks every Friday."

Clearly the speaker has had it up to the eyeballs with flapjacks.

Who would take offense at this usage?  Prudish people might, as well as those for whom flapjacks are
a favorite, treasured repast.

Offense is in the eyes and ears of the beholder.  It can also be intentionally put on offer.  If you call something 
'flipping/flippin phlunkfuddle' in front of a lover of phlunkfuddles, that doesn't mean you are trying to be offensive.  You may have a deep-seated aversion to phlunkfuddles, and be exasperated at the attempts of another person to have you take a phlunkfuddle home to care for it.  You would merely be expressing your own personal distaste for the item.  The phlunkfuddle admirer might take offense at the characterization, but that, as they say, is 'in the eyes of the beholder'.

Don't call things cheesy in front of a dairy farmer unless you want to hear a lecture on the virtues of cheese.
Do not disparagingly describe something as greasy in the presence of a wholesaler or retailer of grease and lubrication products, or you risk a tiresome lecture on friction avoidance. 

Flipping is not vulgar.  Flipping is not rude.  Flipping may bother those who choose to be bothered.  Most any adjective or noun can do that.


----------



## mickgreen58

If "I" was trying to learn English, I wouldn't use it unless I was among people that I knew.

- Mike G.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

. said:


> Dear Forer@s,
> Is this flipping word offensive?
> 
> Is flipping an offensive word?
> 
> .,,


 
Lots of people said it was when you asked only six hours ago.  I doubt if the meaning has altered much since then.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

cuchuflete said:


> Maybe. A rotund, emphatic maybe, with a touch of perhaps sauce for good measure. Perchance.
> 
> In my experience it is not an offensive word. It is used as an intensifier before other descriptions, and
> when applied directly to a noun, it shows distaste for whatever the noun may be.
> 
> "I am sick of eating flipping flapjacks every Friday."
> 
> Clearly the speaker has had it up to the eyeballs with flapjacks.
> 
> Who would take offense at this usage? Prudish people might, as well as those for whom flapjacks are
> a favorite, treasured repast.
> 
> Offense is in the eyes and ears of the beholder. It can also be intentionally put on offer. If you call something
> 'flipping/flippin phlunkfuddle' in front of a lover of phlunkfuddles, that doesn't mean you are trying to be offensive. You may have a deep-seated aversion to phlunkfuddles, and be exasperated at the attempts of another person to have you take a phlunkfuddle home to care for it. You would merely be expressing your own personal distaste for the item. The phlunkfuddle admirer might take offense at the characterization, but that, as they say, is 'in the eyes of the beholder'.
> 
> Don't call things cheesy in front of a dairy farmer unless you want to hear a lecture on the virtues of cheese.
> Do not disparagingly describe something as greasy in the presence of a wholesaler or retailer of grease and lubrication products, or you risk a tiresome lecture on friction avoidance.
> 
> Flipping is not vulgar. Flipping is not rude. Flipping may bother those who choose to be bothered. Most any adjective or noun can do that.


 
For some, flipping comes from an offensive term used by the American soldiers for Philippinos, Funny (or worse) Little Island People - it makes one surprised they wanted MacArthur to keep his promise.  If applied to the Bible, or people's mothers - which is what we were previously asked about - it's likely to cause offense, so keep it well away from things people hold dear or sacred, because it implies disrespect.


----------



## cuchuflete

I'll take note of the possible soldier-Philippino etymology—which I had never heard of before this thread—and assume, unless given reason to do otherwise, that 99+% of American English speakers are not aware of it, hence do not use the word flipping with such associations in mind.


----------



## 94kittycat

Well, because I always hear people saying the "F" word with an "ing" on the end, "flippin" is almost kind of nice to hear instead of the swearing!


----------



## JamesM

cuchuflete said:


> I'll take note of the possible soldier-Philippino etymology—which I had never heard of before this thread—and assume, unless given reason to do otherwise, that 99+% of American English speakers are not aware of it, hence do not use the word flipping with such associations in mind.


 
I agree.  I have heard the word "flip" used as an insulting term referring to Filipinos and I can imagine that Thomas Tampion's explanation of its origin would fit the circumstance, but I've never heard anyone use "flipping" in any way that relates to Filipino.  In fact, I can't think of any pejorative ethnic slur that is converted to an "-ing" ending.  I think the similarity is coincidental.


----------



## .   1

Thomas Tompion said:


> Lots of people said it was when you asked only six hours ago. I doubt if the meaning has altered much since then.


And lots of people think it's cute!  Do you wish to stifle this debate for some reason?

.,,


----------



## mplsray

chat9998 said:


> I think there may be a wide variety of answers on this. I hardly hear "flipping" where I am from. Usually "freaking" or "fricking" are the choices people make. Considering what they all represent (and very closely resemble), I find them all relatively offensive, but I think the general feel is that they are not entirely offensive, because they use them on TV all the time (Elliot says "Frick" on _Scrubs_ probably an average of every episode.  )


 
I expect that _flipping,_ like _shoot,_ was a minced oath created in the wild. _Frick,_ on the other hand, used as you describe it, appeared to me to be an example of an artificial minced oath. Sure enough, it's on the "List of fictional expletives" here, which was originally on Wikipedia but appears to have been deleted from that site.


----------



## chat9998

Hi mpl,

I'm not sure of the origin, but I have heard lots of people say it, both on and off TV, and for quite a few years.  It is just a shortening of "fricking."  It is actually, "frick" though, not "flick." I'm not sure if that was a typo or not.


----------



## cuchuflete

I just used the google 'define' facility for flipping, and saw about 45 definitions, none of which made any reference to the Philippines.

Cambridge Advanced Learners Dict., which does have a non-native audience in mind, says this:



> flipping
> adjective, adverb UK SLANG
> used to emphasize what is being said, or to express annoyance:
> _It's a flipping nuisance!
> You'll do as you're flipping well told!_



There is no admonition to use special care, or any indication of vulgarity.  AE dictionaries do suggest that it is a mild swear word.  Some people are apt to take offense-real or feigned-at mild swear words, and still use such words themselves.  Others will be indifferent, or even appreciative of the sentiments expressed.


----------



## nye

cuchuflete said:


> I'll take note of the possible soldier-Philippino etymology—which I had never heard of before this thread—and assume, unless given reason to do otherwise, that 99+% of American English speakers are not aware of it, hence do not use the word flipping with such associations in mind.


I would say at least 99% of British English speakers are not aware of it either.

"Flippin' 'eck!" (flipping heck) is a very common exclamation where I live and I can't imagine it being considered offensive by anyone except the uber-prude.


----------



## nye

I noticed in the CALD entry it says that "flipping" used in this way is _UK slang_... that's what I was thinking because I don't think I've ever heard an American say something like "It's a flipping nuisance!", but it's very common here.


----------



## mplsray

Thomas Tompion said:


> For some, flipping comes from an offensive term used by the American soldiers for Philippinos, Funny (or worse) Little Island People - it makes one surprised they wanted MacArthur to keep his promise. If applied to the Bible, or people's mothers - which is what we were previously asked about - it's likely to cause offense, so keep it well away from things people hold dear or sacred, because it implies disrespect.


 
This story of the history of _Flip_ aroused my suspicions. It sounded like a folk etymology. The writer of the Wikipedia article here says that there is no evidence to support it, and that, more likely, it simply comes from the word _Filipino._

Even so, I'd like to see the etymology discussed in a professionally-edited publication.


----------



## maxiogee

It's not offensive on its own, I would suggest, but in conjunction with a person's name or a respected item it would be rather derogatory.

The Irish Taoiseach (prime minister) is Bertie Ahern. In conversation with a supporter of his I ought not be surprised if that person took offence if I said 'flipping Bertie Ahern' - nor should I be surprised if a Catholic took offence at my referring to 'the flipping Pope'.


----------



## chat9998

Hi maxiogee,

I can confirm your assertion, as a Catholic, I would definitely be offended if someone said that seriously to me.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Thomas Tompion* 

 
For some, flipping comes from an offensive term used by the American soldiers for Philippinos, Funny (or worse) Little Island People - it makes one surprised they wanted MacArthur to keep his promise. If applied to the Bible, or people's mothers - which is what we were previously asked about - it's likely to cause offense, so keep it well away from things people hold dear or sacred, because it implies disrespect.

This story of the history of _Flip_ aroused my suspicions. It sounded like a folk etymology. The writer of the Wikipedia article here says that there is no evidence to support it, and that, more likely, it simply comes from the word _Filipino._

Even so, I'd like to see the etymology discussed in a professionally-edited publication.

I don't hear the word used much, I'm pleased to say, but, however sceptical you are of the putative etymology, you must acknowledge that in the minds of people who enjoy being offensive it's clearly a resident (mis)conception.  You can show this to yourself easily by feeding 'flipping, philippinos' into a search engine.  You get as disagreeable a collection of racist abusive rubbish as you want to sweep up.  Here's a very mild example:

Aldous, screw the flipping Philippinos. I was in a hurrry. My favorite past time is cruising the “love you long time” women searching for American hubby’s. 

    from the second entry on my list.


 .


----------



## cuchuflete

Thomas Tompion said:


> Lots of people said it was when you asked only six hours ago.  I doubt if the meaning has altered much since then.


If you are referring to the closed thread in the Cultural Discussions forum, your definition of
"Lots of people..." seems to be four.  If you are citing another source, please let us know what it is.
You were one of the four.

As I said in an earlier post, some people will likely take offense at this word in some usages.
Does that make the word, by itself, offensive?  Or, is it only offensive when associated with things
that matter very much to the listener, or when the listener perceives an insulting intention? Would the world flipping be troubling if applied to a sports team that competes with one you support, in a conversation among other supporters of your own favorite team?


----------



## maxiogee

cuchuflete said:


> .....Or, is it only offensive when associated with .....



Would the word 'flipping' ever be used 'not-in-association'?

By the way, you appear to have flipping well misspelt 'offence' and left the flipping 'u' out of favourite.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ah Maxiogee, you flipping truncator! 

You left out the words after "when associated with..." which gives a flipping far-fetched misconception .  Suppose your kid can't find his beach shoes, and yells, "Hey Dad (or whatever term of endearment he uses for you), where are my flippin flip-flops?"  Assuming that you do not hold
beach footwear in high esteem for its moral virtues or aethestic qualities, would you find the
adjectival use offensive or even offencive?


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:


> It's not offensive on its own, I would suggest, but in conjunction with a person's name or a respected item it would be rather derogatory.
> 
> The Irish Taoiseach (prime minister) is Bertie Ahern. In conversation with a supporter of his I ought not be surprised if that person took offence if I said 'flipping Bertie Ahern' - nor should I be surprised if a Catholic took offence at my referring to 'the flipping Pope'.


So I would be cool talking about that flipping heathen but not the flipping holy man.  This is deeper than I thought.

.,,


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Thomas Tompion* 

 
Lots of people said it was when you asked only six hours ago. I doubt if the meaning has altered much since then.

If you are referring to the closed thread in the Cultural Discussions forum, your definition of
"Lots of people..." seems to be four. If you are citing another source, please let us know what it is.
You were one of the four.

Now I don't think I would have been right to refer to four people as 'lots of people', even though one of them was me.  And had there been only four people I would clearly need to apologize.  Actually there were six and I don't think even that number amounts to 'lots of people', so I do apologize.
  The question then was something like 'is it offensive to talk about the 'flipping Bible'? and we also discussed briefly whether you could reasonably talk to someone of their 'flipping mother', and were mostly of the view that it would be foolhardy to do so and expect to retain their friendship.


----------



## cuchuflete

mplsray said:


> This story of the history of _Flip_ aroused my suspicions. It sounded like a folk etymology. The writer of the Wikipedia article here says that there is no evidence to support it, and that, more likely, it simply comes from the word _Filipino._
> 
> Even so, *I'd like to see the etymology discussed in a professionally-edited publication.*


_*emphasis added*_



Thomas Tompion said:


> I don't hear the word used much, I'm pleased to say, but, however sceptical you are of the putative etymology, you must acknowledge that in the minds of people who enjoy being offensive it's clearly a resident (mis)conception.  You can show this to yourself easily by *feeding 'flipping, philippinos' into a search engine.*  You get as disagreeable a collection of racist abusive rubbish as you want to sweep up.


_*emphasis added

*_I did as suggested—nothing near a professionally-edited publication, but a list of web occurances.

If one asks google for all instances which include both the word 'flipping' and the word Filipinos you see a fair number of hits:  Results 1 - 10 of about 413,000 for flipping, Filipinos.  If you use the spelling suggested above, there are far fewer: Results *1* - *10* of about *304* for *flipping, Philippinos*.

However, if you want the two words to appear together in the same text, the results are mighty scant:

Results 1 - 5 of about* 9 *for "flipping Filipinos".

3 of the 9 are this, from a Philippine blog:  "
Flipping Filipinos
_            “They _[Filipinos] _cannot abide the idea of waking a sleeping person.”          _
- Jean Mallat, _The Philippines _(1846)"
​Another 3 of the nine are this:  "Flipping Filipinos, Batman! We're going to need golf shoes to get out of this one!"

and please note carefully—  Results 1 - 1 of *1* for "flipping Philippinos".

 
By way of contrast, google offers-  "Results *1* - *10* of about *35,200* for *"fucking American"
and "*Results *1* - *10* of about *601* for *"fucking Frenchman"*


Please don't call the Philippino theory etymology and don't dignify it with even such thin praise as "putative etymology".  It's idle hearsay, and without substantiation.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Please don't call the Philippino theory etymology and don't dignify it with even such thin praise as "putative etymology". It's idle hearsay, and without substantiation

I'm not praising it, or parti pris about it.  I'm saying the link is there in many people's minds, even if it's not justified.  I haven't immediate access to the GOD or a decent English library, and won't have for three weeks, so I can't get near a professional publication.  
I suspect we are barking up different trees.  You are wanting to know where the word comes from, and I'm talking about how some people use it.


----------



## SwissPete

*.,, *:  In view of the controversy, I would say "don't use it!"


----------



## dhunterp

mickgreen58 said:


> Small world .
> 
> Really it is all about context, even though I struggle to find a situation where the person who it is "said to" wouldn't get offended. When that word is being tossed around, it is normally done with an aggresive tone and the person who it is directed at will almost always respond with an equally aggressive tone.
> 
> If you came up to someone and say, "Hey, what is your flipping problem", I just have to think the response is going to be extremely negative (at least my answer would be).
> 
> But everyone is different.
> 
> - Mike G.



Approaching someone and inducing conversation that way _without_ the word "flipping" is offensive, too.


----------



## JamesM

Thomas Tampion said:
			
		

> I don't hear the word used much, I'm pleased to say, but, however sceptical you are of the putative etymology, you must acknowledge that in the minds of people who enjoy being offensive it's clearly a resident (mis)conception. You can show this to yourself easily by feeding 'flipping, philippinos' into a search engine. You get as disagreeable a collection of racist abusive rubbish as you want to sweep up.


 
If I type "flipping Filipinos" I get 9 hits in Google.

If I type "flipping Yanks" I get 20 hits.

Does this mean it's twice as likely to be a pejorative term for Yanks?


----------



## Bardolino

It's not offensive - it's an informal word so should only be used amongst family/friends/acquaintances. It is used for emphasis or to express mild annoyance.


----------



## maxiogee

maxiogee said:


> It's not offensive on its own, I would suggest, but in conjunction with a person's name or a respected item it would be rather derogatory.
> 
> The Irish Taoiseach (prime minister) is Bertie Ahern. In conversation with a supporter of his I ought not be surprised if that person took offence if I said 'flipping Bertie Ahern' - nor should I be surprised if a Catholic took offence at my referring to 'the flipping Pope'.





cuchuflete said:


> Suppose your kid can't find his beach shoes, and yells, "Hey Dad (or whatever term of endearment he uses for you), where are my flippin flip-flops?"  Assuming that you do not hold beach footwear in high esteem for its moral virtues or aethestic qualities, would you find the adjectival use offensive or even offencive?




There are two types of offence: the deliberately given and the deliberately taken. Only the first is really under the control of the speaker.

My point was that to say something like "I see Bertie Ahern has announced …" is a very neutral phrase (yes, I know that pronuncuation and emphasis can alter that in many way). But to add this 'neutral' word and say "I see flipping Bertis Ahern has announced …" is to add a derogatory word and is _designed_ to be offensive to someone (not necessarily one's listener).

Not only is 'flipping' derogatory, but there are times when we hear it and we 'know' that it is intended as a euphemism for a really offensive word.


----------



## mplsray

Consider the following: Modern, general dictionaries are descriptive. They record how language is used, not how their editors wish it was used. This applies not just to pronunciations and definitions, but to usage labels as well. A modern, general dictionary is not going to label a word as being offensive or derogatory unless its editors have evidence to back up the claim.

_Flipping_ appears in the _Compact Oxford English Dictionary of Current English,_ in the _Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary,_ and in the _Random House Unabridged Dictionary_ (accompanied in that last work by the label "Chiefly Brit. Slang"). All of these dictionaries include entries labeled as "offensive" or "derogatory," but _flipping_ is not so labeled.

The lexicographers for any one of these dictionaries have no doubt done more research on the matter than any one of us who has yet posted to this thread. As a result, I would conclude with a high degree of confidence that _flipping_ is not an offensive term in British English.


----------



## panjandrum

To my mind flipping is not inherently offensive.
Someone who informs me that he has hit his flipping thumb with a blinking hammer has caused me no offence whatsoever.
It is, however, often used as an intensifier in contexts where offence is intended.  So when the same person tells me to move my flipping chair or he'll pull my blinking ears off I might be minded to take offence.  
Well, no, I wouldn't - I'd be too busy laughing.

Flipping is a mild expletive that is most likely to be used by people who have never thought of the possibility that it is a substitute for fucking.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

JamesM said:


> If I type "flipping Filipinos" I get 9 hits in Google.
> 
> If I type "flipping Yanks" I get 20 hits.
> 
> Does this mean it's twice as likely to be a pejorative term for Yanks?


No. You need to take into consideration 1. the fact that there's much more talk of Yanks on the web than of Filipinos 2. that some people spell Filipinos in a different way and 3. that some of the offensive people content themselves with the word *flip* rather than going the whole hog.

I found that the great majority of the racist attacks on the fine people included a cheap *flip* or *flipping.*

Incidentally it's *Tompion*, not Tampion.


----------



## .   1

panjandrum said:


> Flipping is a mild expletive that is most likely to be used by people who have never thought of the possibility that it is a substitute for fucking.


Do you have a source for this?
I have been shown no evidence that flipping is a substutite for fucking.
I substitute "Firetruck" for fuck so would you be confident to state that all people who yell "Firetruck" at moments of stress are substituting for fuck?
I use the word flippant at will and I also curse a blue streak at times.
If I want to tell someone to fuck off I will do so but English has given me a large vocabulary from which to choose.
It is obvious that many inferences must be drawn and many personal prejudices must be addressed in order for someone to get their nose out of joint by the flipping use of a word as mild as flipping.
Every single time I use flipping I am reminded of flippant.
Nobody has mentioned this similarity,
Fucking and flipping share an 'f' and an 'ing', differ in length by one letter and have a rather different pronunciation.
Flipping and flippant are virtually identical in construction and pronunciation. They could be two versions of the same word but nobody noticed this either.
It is possible to be offended by the most banal word depending entirely upon the mood of the interpreter.

.,,
Be sure you are sure of your sources
Your senses make sensible sense
You know that you knew what what was meant 
Every meaning examined exactly
Every word is a word to get bent


----------



## xrayspex

Ever see the movie "Johnny Dangerously"? 

It wasn't that funny, on the whole, but there was a character who had a perfect misunderstanding of curse words. 

Farging icehole.


----------



## .   1

I use 'flurgling icehole' and by the time that the fool has figured it out I am out of arm's reach.

Insult is all in the reception not the transmission.

I would know that I was in trouble if some of my mates didn't insult me up hill and down dale with the most profane language regarding my parentage when we meet after a break. Stiff formality at such a time would be dangerous. The ice is broken and we get on with life.

I have decided that if a person is insulted by my use of the word flipping then I don't give a fuck!

.,,
This is so weird. We are in a society where a person can yell fliping out as loud as they like and be cool but if they change the word ever so slightly they can go to jail.
Now that's objectivity for you. I yell 'truck' I am cool but if I change the 'tr' to an 'f' I am screwed.
I can say screwed but if someone interprets that as a euphamistic fuck rather than to the 'screws' or prison guards I can be jailed again.
It seems that so much interpretation is of the negative and judgemental variety.
I can scream 'pischa' in Australia and be cool but if I translate that into English, 'Klang, watch your fingers!'
I say clan I am cool but change the 'c' to a 'k' and watch out.


----------



## JamesM

Thomas Tompion said:


> No. You need to take into consideration 1. the fact that there's much more talk of Yanks on the web than of Filipinos 2. that some people spell Filipinos in a different way and 3. that some of the offensive people content themselves with the word *flip* rather than going the whole hog.
> 
> I found that the great majority of the racist attacks on the fine people included a cheap *flip* or *flipping.*
> 
> Incidentally it's *Tompion*, not Tampion.


 
I apologize for the misspelling. 

I am not arguing the point about "flip". I DO know that it's a derogatory nickname for Filipinos. 

I'm arguing the point of "flipping" relating directly to Filipinos. The fact that people who are railing against Filipinos use the word "flipping" does *not* mean that the words are related, and I don't think you've provided a source that indicates otherwise.

I think you've made a connection that is only conjecture, and I contend it's not a conjecture shared by other people.


----------



## cuchuflete

Before someone flips me a bird, with full intent to both annoy and provoke, I'll remind myself and all others
who care to notice that the thread question is plain and straightforward:  
*Is this flipping word offensive?
*

The question is not about the sundry meanings of flip, as in
back flip, or quick stock trades, or anything else. It is not about nicknames for Philippinos or about somersaults. 

We have had some people say that in some contexts it may be offensive, and others say that it is not offensive.  Most dictionaries do not tag it as either vulgar or offensive, while some call it a mild swear word.  There are those who
always choose to take offense at mild swear words, and those who are indifferent to them.

Reactions to 'flipping' appear to be as much, if not more, about what a listener brings to the table as to the word itself.


----------



## .   1

Thomas Tompion said:


> I found that the great majority of the racist attacks on the fine people included a cheap *flip* or *flipping.*


You consider *Ph*illipino people to be fine people and *f*lipping is therefore an inappropriate intensifier so is it possible to interpret that as meaning that it is fine to describe a different group; that you don't consider to be fine, or why would you have bothered to describe Phillipino people as fine if there isn't an alternative, as flipping?

.,,


----------



## coiffe

. said:


> Do you have a source for this?
> I have been shown no evidence that flipping is a substutite for fucking.
> I substitute "Firetruck" for fuck so would you be confident to state that all people who yell "Firetruck" at moments of stress are substituting for fuck?
> I use the word flippant at will and I also curse a blue streak at times.
> If I want to tell someone to fuck off I will do so but English has given me a large vocabulary from which to choose.
> It is obvious that many inferences must be drawn and many personal prejudices must be addressed in order for someone to get their nose out of joint by the flipping use of a word as mild as flipping.
> Every single time I use flipping I am reminded of flippant.
> Nobody has mentioned this similarity,
> Fucking and flipping share an 'f' and an 'ing', differ in length by one letter and have a rather different pronunciation.
> Flipping and flippant are virtually identical in construction and pronunciation. They could be two versions of the same word but nobody noticed this either.
> It is possible to be offended by the most banal word depending entirely upon the mood of the interpreter.
> 
> .,,
> Be sure you are sure of your sources
> Your senses make sensible sense
> You know that you knew what what was meant
> Every meaning examined exactly
> Every word is a word to get bent



Oh, come on,  if an expletive (or intensifier) begins with f and ends with -ing, it's either fucking or it's a substitute to make it milder, more palatable to sensitive ears. I agree with panj 100% here. I mean, we even have the expression "effing". That isn't to say that words that begin and end like that might not have other meanings too; but the echo of "fucking" is always implicit.


----------



## panjandrum

panjandrum said:


> To my mind flipping is not inherently offensive.
> [...]
> Flipping is a mild expletive that is most likely to be used by people who have never thought of the possibility that it is a substitute for fucking.





. said:


> Do you have a source for this?
> I have been shown no evidence that flipping is a substutite for fucking.
> [...]


Your comment confuses me?
I know a few people who occasionally say flipping.
They would be mortified if they thought I thought they were thinking *fucking* every time they said *flipping*.
I don't know anyone who ever says *fucking* who also says *flipping*.

The OED explains that flipping is a substitute for a strong expletive - that'll be freezing, I guess


----------



## Thomas Tompion

. said:


> You consider *Ph*illipino people to be fine people and *f*lipping is therefore an inappropriate intensifier so is it possible to interpret that as meaning that it is fine to describe a different group; that you don't consider to be fine, or why would you have bothered to describe Phillipino people as fine if there isn't an alternative, as flipping?
> 
> .,,


 
I'm reluctant to use the word, because it's imprecise and has associations for me and for many others.  I said the Phillipinos were fine people because I am irritated at the glib way in which the adjective, along with jokes about *Flip*, is applied to them, and didn't wish to be associated in any way with an attack on them - I wanted everyone to be clear about that.


----------



## .   1

panjandrum said:


> To my mind flipping is not inherently offensive.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Flipping is a mild expletive that is most likely to be used by people who have never thought of the possibility that it is a substitute for fucking.


 


panjandrum said:


> Your comment confuses me?
> I know a few people who occasionally say flipping.
> They would be mortified if they thought I thought they were thinking *fucking* every time they said *flipping*.
> I don't know anyone who ever says *fucking* who also says *flipping*.
> 
> The OED explains that flipping is a substitute for a strong expletive - that'll be freezing, I guess


I just read back throught his entire flipping thread and found no reference to any source stating that flipping is a substitute for fucking.
You now say that the OED considers it to be a substitute for a strong expletive but it does not say which one and I have never found a dictionary to be prudish on such matters.
I note that the Collins dictionary offers the possibility that it is perhaps a euphemism for fucking but I challenge anybody to show a link.

There have been far too many comments like your own that indicate that a vast number of people say flipping who would never say fucking in a pink fit ergo there is no cut and dried acceptance of the offensiveness of the word as is the case with fuck and it's many many varients.

It is apparent that some people say flipping as a pansyarsed coverup because they are too flipping prissy to say what they mean while others use it as a flippant dismissal of folderol.

.,,


----------



## cuchuflete

Mod note: this thread is closed.  The original question has been addressed.  The conversation has lately been about related topics, such as whether the word should be used or not, and by whom, and when and where.  
Prescriptivists and descriptivists have had their say.


----------

